#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Fiberhome AN5516-04 OLT problena no uplink

## Caxorrovoip

Ola gostaria de ajuda para dar uplink na porta de uma olt pois o comando que executo pelo putty ja conectado na olt funciona mas a porta nao classifica como up comando: set uplink port 9:3 (quando eu fiz o outro comando pra mostrar se deu up aparece :link state down

----------


## Bruno

> Ola gostaria de ajuda para dar uplink na porta de uma olt pois o comando que executo pelo putty ja conectado na olt funciona mas a porta nao classifica como up comando: set uplink port 9:3 (quando eu fiz o outro comando pra mostrar se deu up aparece :link state down


veja o auto negociação como esta

----------

